# 08 3.5 Altima using oil - help



## DS2 (Mar 27, 2010)

My 2008 Altima Coupe 3.5 is using about 1/2 litre of oil between changes. The dealer tells me this is normal because it has the standard transmission. Is this true, that the standard will use oil and the auto won't?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

depends on how you drive. I've found in a lot of newer cars, a small bit of oil consumption ends up being normal. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Normal????? No! With in spec according to the manufacturer so they don't have to do a fukkin thing?? Yes


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hah. what do you expect they could do if you're burning that small amount in a 5k mile interval ? they're not going to give you a new motor, and if they go to a thicker viscosity, your mpg will decrease.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

DS2 said:


> My 2008 Altima Coupe 3.5 is using about 1/2 litre of oil between changes. The dealer tells me this is normal because it has the standard transmission. Is this true, that the standard will use oil and the auto won't?


Not true. Using an M/T or an A/T makes no difference. What's the oil change interval? If the interval is around 6,000 mi, then it might use 1/2 litre.


----------



## DS2 (Mar 27, 2010)

The interval is 6000 km (4000 miles). There seem to be a difference in opinions on whether 1/2 a litre of oil (moble 1) usage is abnormal or not. I'm going to try different driving syles to see if that makes a difference. I certainly don't abuse the engine, I may be too easy on it. What I mean is driving with the rpm's to low/shifting too low in the rpm range. Thanks


----------

